# Merckx MXL Build



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

Just picked this MXL frame up on theBay. It needs some TLC but it seemed worth bringing back to life.

For the retro angle, I have a minty DA 7400 group with the brifters and a set of like new Mavic Open 4CDs. However, I'm thinking about going neo-retro with a newer 10 speed group.

Here's where I really need help -- the frame does NOT have a fork. Ideally I'd want a correct MXL fork.. but i'm guessing thats like looking for a needle in a haystack. if anyone knows where to find such a needle please let me know. alternatively, I'd really appreciate suggestions on a replacement fork (steel, carbon, whatever).

Thanks much in advance for any recommendations


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

My MXL did not come with a fork. On the Serotta forum, I picked up a flat crown fork from Della Santa that was built for a 63cm frame. I had it painted to match the MXL. It is not correct for the bike but it rides like a dream. I actually bought an MXL fork for the bike but the flat crown Della Santa was so nice, I ended up selling the MXL fork. 

So short of finding the needle, I'd poke around Serotta or Velocipede Salon and see what turns up there. The folks that hang out at those sites are usually a bit more high end so they might have a line on something a bit easier than scouring ebay. 

Of course you can always contact a custom builder directly and have them build you a steel fork, but that's going to be $$. I think that bike deserves a really nice steel fork and nothing else. Carbon fork would be blasphemy, IMO.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

If you get a steel fork it could be chromed or painted , but you could get a carbon fork and have it painted with the frame


----------



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

Question --

From the MXL geometry charts it looks like all MXL forks have the same rake (43). Given that finding an MXL fork is going to be difficult, if I find one that is too small for the frame/head tube, can I have a framebuilder replace the steerer tube with a longer one?? 

Thanks


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Mapearso said:


> *can I have a framebuilder replace the steerer tube with a longer one?? *



sure.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Brent Steelman makes forks in a variety of styles. So does most every other steel framebuilder. The nice thing is that they can make the fork to your specs, so if you want a beefier look and crown to go along with the tubeset, the custom guys may be able to accommodate you. Check the custom builders since I'm sure one of them can you nice steel fork that fits right and is the proper geometry that Merckx originally specified for proper handling, instead of trying to force an off the rack carbon fork in there.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

and you can get max tubes so you could get a Max fork built


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

see: Columbus MAX Bikes: Cubetto they are making Max forks


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

All the new MAX forks I've seen lately have the straight blades. The Merckx needs curved.


----------



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

merckxman said:


> see: Columbus MAX Bikes: Cubetto they are making Max forks


thanks. very helpful! i will see what they say and report back :thumbsup:


----------

